# rendering honeycomb



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Anyone out there render honeycomb? I have watch like a zillion youtube videos and frankly confused. Any tips?????:scratch:


----------



## JCA Beeswax Processing (Feb 18, 2012)

I render comb. What amounts are you talking about?


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I have a 30 gallon garbage bag full.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

i melt all of mine down. it's useful stuff. can be used to coat plastic foundation to help them decide to draw it out. folks sue for candles, salve, lip balm...etc. I use it for waterproofing boots, lubricating deck screws...and about 100 things i haven't thought of yet. I've had mixed results with the solar melter. But, i have had great luck just melting it down in a metal pail over a camp burner. att a bit of water to the bottom of it and then stir in the wax. I skim the surface with #8 hardware cloth, but you could pour through a strainer to do the same thing. When it cools you have a nice yellow wax cake with some propolis on the bottom. i just scrape that off and discard it. you could pour the wax nto molds if so desired, but i usually just break it and toss it into the "wax bucket" for a future project.


----------



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

Rain water is suppose to be good to melt in, nice and soft. Messy job do it outside if you can
The solar idea works well, you can make one up out of a styrofoam cooler, but it is small and would take a while with that much


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

Use a slow cooker /crock pot. bigger the better. Wash it you can to get the honey out. It'll be done quicker.


----------

